# I would like to take this time to



## FARMALL RON (Sep 30, 2007)

Wish you all a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.....RON


----------



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

U too man. have a good one:cheers:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

And to you and yours as well Ron and to everyone else! :xmas: :merry: :hohoho:


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I would disagree with your bottom line, but even the mechanic needs to make a living. Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Merry Christmas!


----------

